# Belts - 10mm or 13mm?



## KASHLDN

Considering it is my first belt, I weight 75kg, waist 32-34


----------



## DNL

10mm should do


----------



## Slamdog

if you think that 1/8th of an inch will make much difference then fine....

10mm is feck all though... a centimetre wide belt? my belt for my trousers is wider than that.


----------



## Harry Sacks

If your gonna be competing then your better off going for a 13mm


----------



## KASHLDN

Harry Sacks said:


> If your gonna be competing then your better off going for a 13mm


End of next year hopefully. Ideally would be to try both but tha's just not possible. Opinions seem to vary, some people say 10mm is more than enough and 13mm would be overkill for someone my weight and just starting out in the game, others say 13mm is the norm..



Slamdog said:


> if you think that 1/8th of an inch will make much difference then fine....
> 
> 10mm is feck all though... a centimetre wide belt? my belt for my trousers is wider than that.


Do you reckon there's not much difference in terms of breaking into it?


----------



## 8103

Harry Sacks said:


> If your gonna be competing then your better off going for a 13mm


I disagree with that

When I was doing research for belts the general consensus I found was that there is no need for a 13mm unless you're going to notice the difference or you're a super heavyweight with massive numbers

10mm will be perfect imo


----------



## BLUTOS

13mm is cool takes an age to break in though, be cheeky and ask to use a few different ones at your gym see what suites you.


----------



## crampy

ive got a 13mm inzer forever


----------



## Harry Sacks

KASHLDN said:


> End of next year hopefully. Ideally would be to try both but tha's just not possible. Opinions seem to vary, some people say 10mm is more than enough and 13mm would be overkill for someone my weight and just starting out in the game, others say 13mm is the norm..


In my powerlifting club we have lifters at 56kg, 60kg, 75kg, 4 at 82.5kg, 90kg and 100kg

We all use 13mm belts


----------



## KASHLDN

BLUTOS said:


> 13mm is cool takes an age to break in though, be cheeky and ask to use a few different ones at your gym see what suites you.


Unfortunately in my gym I'd be lucky to borrow an Argos belt!! when you say it takes an age to break in, how long are we talking about ?



crouchmagic said:


> I disagree with that
> 
> When I was doing research for belts the general consensus I found was that there is no need for a 13mm unless you're going to notice the difference or you're a super heavyweight with massive numbers
> 
> 10mm will be perfect imo


This is what I've been reading around hence considering the 10mm instead, but again, as Harry says, most powerlifters seem to be using 13mm, did you try both?

In fact does anyone have both or used both 10mm and 13mm that can give me an idea of how they compare?


----------



## BLUTOS

Yep I got a 10mm and 13 mm, 13mm only ever used when I do triples so still feels new though over a year old, my 10mm is an ancient Tan Leather Tropicana one used when over head pressing.

I Find the 13mm is like having a spotter round my waist when squating and if I dont get back and thighs at the proper angles it dont feel right but when I'm in the proper position it just feels like I'm held together proper.

As to breaking in your belt depends on how often and much you use it, I dont much but am glad its in me bag same as knee wraps if I go heavy.


----------



## martin brown

Slamdog said:


> if you think that 1/8th of an inch will make much difference then fine....
> 
> 10mm is feck all though... a centimetre wide belt? my belt for my trousers is wider than that.


Lol


----------



## martin brown

I have both a 10mm and 13mm belt.

I use the 13 for both deadlift and squat - it's miles more supportive.

They are a bit hard to break in - and if you're a naturally skinny chap without huge lifts a 10mm will probably be plenty for the first few years of serious lifting. Just make sure it's of decent quality and it'll be fine


----------



## KASHLDN

martin brown said:


> They are a bit hard to break in - and if you're a naturally skinny chap - more of a chubby at 5'6" now ehehe, but I know what you mean.. without huge lifts - that's me! a 10mm will probably be plenty for the first few years of serious lifting. Just make sure it's of decent quality and it'll be fine


I'm looking into Inzer atm, there are a couple of people in the forum selling 13mm, double prongue. I was thinking more into single prong though, only way is importing from US...or maybe if the price is right I can bite the bullet and have a go at one of these


----------



## martin brown

No sure but have you asked Andy Bolton?

Titan's Toro 13mm single prong belt is what I use - it's a cheaper alternative and has seen me good for 900lbs squats and 700lbs deadlifts 

Have a look at liftinglarge.com - shipping is cheap too.


----------



## nc007

Slamdog said:


> if you think that 1/8th of an inch will make much difference then fine....
> 
> 10mm is feck all though... a centimetre wide belt? my belt for my trousers is wider than that.


 :lol:


----------



## KASHLDN

martin brown said:


> No sure but have you asked Andy Bolton?
> 
> Titan's Toro 13mm single prong belt is what I use - it's a cheaper alternative and has seen me good for 900lbs squats and 700lbs deadlifts
> 
> Have a look at liftinglarge.com - shipping is cheap too.


Thanks mate, yes I contacted Andy and he doesn't sell belts.


----------



## KASHLDN

Someone suggested Zuluglove belts as a good alternative in another thread but the huge logo puts me off a bit lol same with the Strenght Shop ones


----------



## 8103

im going to be selling a 10mm lever belt large but looking to make a profit lol so not going cheap


----------



## gumballdom

KASHLDN said:


> Someone suggested Zuluglove belts as a good alternative in another thread but the huge logo puts me off a bit lol same with the Strenght Shop ones


my zuluglove belt doesnt have a logon on the outside, the name is printed on the inside.

http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-belt--defcon-evolution-powerlifting-belt---jet-black-24-p.asp this is the one i have.

zulu belts that have the logo on will say id defcon signature belt


----------



## KASHLDN

crouchmagic said:


> im going to be selling a 10mm lever belt large but looking to make a profit lol so not going cheap


Why are you selling? Getting a 13mm instead?


----------



## KASHLDN

gumballdom said:


> my zuluglove belt doesnt have a logon on the outside, the name is printed on the inside.
> 
> http://www.zuluglove.com/powerlifting-belt--defcon-evolution-powerlifting-belt---jet-black-24-p.asp this is the one i have.
> 
> zulu belts that have the logo on will say id defcon signature belt


Right..is that for all of them, cause on the website it looks like the logo is on the outside, and it's HUGE!


----------



## 8103

KASHLDN said:


> Why are you selling? Getting a 13mm instead?


i bought it on ebay for quite cheap, I saw an opportunity to make a profit as they are hard to get in the UK


----------



## KASHLDN

crouchmagic said:


> i bought it on ebay for quite cheap, I saw an opportunity to make a profit as they are hard to get in the UK


ahh nice one mate, can't find fuk all on ebay, been looking though...I would ask the price but I'm a medium (I think!) 32-34 jeans and 34-35 waist


----------



## Mowgli

My 13mm belt is only just starting to feel broken in and I've been using it/storing it in my soggy gym bag/agitating it since August. It's fake leather though (strengthshop.co.uk), so not sure if that bares any difference.

A few instances felt like I'd popped a hernia when I first started using it.

Good belt now though.


----------



## gumballdom

KASHLDN said:


> Right..is that for all of them, cause on the website it looks like the logo is on the outside, and it's HUGE!


the only belts with the logo on are the defcon evolution signature belt and the lever belt. All the others dont have a logo.


----------

